# british bulldogs ..buying advice



## dickie (Jan 13, 2008)

please help looking for a british bulldog(male)but turns out theres more to buying this breed than i thought apart from people trying to scam you with 0703 numbers which are premium rate numbers theres blood lines and under jaw problems .....please point me in the right direction and is this breed good with kids.....many thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

dickie said:


> please help looking for a british bulldog(male)but turns out theres more to buying this breed than i thought apart from people trying to scam you with 0703 numbers which are premium rate numbers theres blood lines and under jaw problems .....please point me in the right direction and is this breed good with kids.....many thanks


You should be able to find everything you need here: Bulldog Breed Council


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

dickie said:


> please help looking for a british bulldog(male)but turns out theres more to buying this breed than i thought apart from people trying to scam you with 0703 numbers which are premium rate numbers theres blood lines and under jaw problems .....please point me in the right direction and is this breed good with kids.....many thanks


hi there, i breed bulldogs but dont have any at the moment, i have info on my website Mearnspride Bulldogs, Scotland - Home also try Bulldog Breed Council also try www.celticpridebulldogs.co.uk
bulldogs are great with kids, if you look on here in the pet encyclopedia there is info also. if you have any questions do not hesitate to email me...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

dickie said:


> please help looking for a british bulldog(male)but turns out theres more to buying this breed than i thought apart from people trying to scam you with 0703 numbers which are premium rate numbers theres blood lines and under jaw problems .....please point me in the right direction and is this breed good with kids.....many thanks


Hey we have a member on here called bullyb, She is a dedecated bullydog beeder, she will also be able to guide you in the right direction if you care to private message her.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL well i be damned,
She;s above me lol.


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL well i be damned,
> She;s above me lol.


speak of the devil eh?


----------



## dickie (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks for quick response...just had a look talk about confusing ....what about blood lines ,how do you know when you got a good blood line


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

i love bulldogs ! my mate has one that can belch like a human !lol


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

dickie said:


> thanks for quick response...just had a look talk about confusing ....what about blood lines ,how do you know when you got a good blood line


look at the lineage for champions. when you go champions in the line you know youve got a good pup. make sure there is champions on both the sire and the dams sides. celticpride/britishpride, ocobo, mystyle, meriveen, petworth- these are some of the better lines, if you come across a pup and need advice, dont hesitate to send me a private message and i will be happy to help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

bullyb said:


> look at the lineage for champions. when you go champions in the line you know youve got a good pup. make sure there is champions on both the sire and the dams sides. celticpride/britishpride, ocobo, mystyle, meriveen, petworth- these are some of the better lines, if you come across a pup and need advice, dont hesitate to send me a private message and i will be happy to help.


Awe what a nice woman !


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> Awe what a nice woman !


always happy to help.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

bullyb said:


> always happy to help.....


yeah i was being nice for a change


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> yeah i was being nice for a change


yeah, instead of cheeky!! i will enjoy it while it lasts!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

bullyb said:


> yeah, instead of cheeky!! i will enjoy it while it lasts!!


 i need all the friends i can get as all the rotty owners are ganging up on me just lately! And us bull breed owners gotta stick together bullyb aint we


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

ps did i say i liked that drawing you did


----------



## dickie (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks bullyb...look you seem to know what your talking about (great site by the way wife fallen in love with all them puppies.lol)...are you likely to be breading any more as dont want to buy a duff one if you know what i mean and theres just so much to look for...


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> i need all the friends i can get as all the rotty owners are ganging up on me just lately! And us bull breed owners gotta stick together bullyb aint we


yes we have... and i did agree with you on the rotty thing..


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> ps did i say i liked that drawing you did


------


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

dickie said:


> thanks bullyb...look you seem to know what your talking about (great site by the way wife fallen in love with all them puppies.lol)...are you likely to be breading any more as dont want to buy a duff one if you know what i mean and theres just so much to look for...


i wont be breeding my dogs for another 6 months, there is a lot to look out for, the website i gave you www.celticpridebulldogs.co.uk if you email him, he is based in south wales and we got our male from him, he is one of the uks top breeders and also a crufts handler, he will tell you were to go for a good quality pup. i have learned eerything i know from him, his name is andrew brain. again as i said and questions please dont hesitate to ask. you will get so much love and loyalty from a bulldog, great dogs to have...


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

so garry... how longs the niceness gonna last...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

bullyb said:


> so garry... how longs the niceness gonna last...


for you baby a very long time!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> for you baby a very long time!


oh...im flattered then!..hehe!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

bullyb said:


> oh...im flattered then!..hehe!


Well as long as colliemerles dont get to to jealous and ban me for what i said last night about the rottys!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> Well as long as colliemerles dont get to to jealous and ban me for what i said last night about the rottys!


----


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> Well as long as colliemerles dont get to to jealous and ban me for what i said last night about the rottys!


oi you ,,, i will only ban you if you upset bullyb,, shes my mate,,,,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> oi you ,,, i will only ban you if you upset bullyb,, shes my mate,,,,


so be nice garry, be warned or you will have collie to deal with...

thanks mate... lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bullyb said:


> so be nice garry, be warned or you will have collie to deal with...
> 
> thanks mate... lol


your welcome,, dont want the men folk on here upsetting you,,,,,,,


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL, my bully bitch does that, farts like a man too!
Dickie - I really would reccommend contacting the breed council or the kennel club for a list of reputable breeders. 
Avoid anyone your suspicious about especially these 0703 numbers as you previously stated, Ive read soo many complaints regarding scammers using these websites!
Good luck and let us know when you've located one - I'd love to see a picture!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

bullbreeds said:


> LOL, my bully bitch does that, farts like a man too!
> Dickie - I really would reccommend contacting the breed council or the kennel club for a list of reputable breeders.
> Avoid anyone your suspicious about especially these 0703 numbers as you previously stated, Ive read soo many complaints regarding scammers using these websites!
> Good luck and let us know when you've located one - I'd love to see a picture!


haha!! they are so noisy arent they?? one rule ive always set....never ever let them sleep in the room with you...they fart, burp,smell,snore and the dogs not much better!....


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Lol, couldnt agree more!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

bullbreeds said:


> Lol, couldnt agree more!!


hehe!!


----------

